# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  كتاب السيرة النبوية أهميتها أقسامها مقاصد دراستها لمعرفة حياة النبى ص

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 كتاب السيرة النبوية أهميتها أقسامها مقاصد دراستها لمعرفة حياة النبى ص


InFo
 
  السيرة النبوية أهميتها أقسامها مقاصد دراستها لمعرفة حياة الرسول ص فى هذا الكتاب نتناول كل ما يتعلق بالسيرة النبوية وكيفية تعامل سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم مع الناس وكيفية تعامله مع الاديان الاخرى كاليهود والنصارى كما ان به مواقف كثيرة جدا فى حياة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلمنا فيها كيفية التعامل فى مثل تلك المواقف مهما كانت صعبة او سهلة وبطريقة ميسرة وذات خلق فقد قال فيه الله تعالى بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ صدق الله العظيم حمل كتاب السيرة النبوية أهميتها أقسامها مقاصد دراستها لكى تتعرف اكثر على اشرف الخلق سيدنا ونبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .
الكتاب من تأليف  المؤلف : محمد بن صامل السلمى
الأستاذ المشارك بقسم التاريخ والحضارة الإسلامية كلية الشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية جامعة أم القرى
عدد المجلدات : 1
الناشر : دار ابن الجوزى .

   Screen
 



اولا هاااااام جدا يجب تحميل برنامج Foxit Reader لقراءة الكتاب فبدونه لا تستطيع قراءة الكتاب
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 http://jumbofile.net/mbfvgmi75nkb
 -- -- -- --
 
  ثانيا تحميل الكتاب
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
http://jumbofile.net/twzzbegci4q0

*

----------

